# Rigs this year?



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone had a good solid day/night at the rigs this year?  Really haven't read about a good solid bite at the rigs (Pet, beer, Marlin, Ram) all year, not sure if it is weather, water, sharks. karma. Sure a fish or two here and there.

Buddies are begging to take them in a couple of weeks, but I told them it might not be worth the $$ to the rigs, and just might do better to luck out on a open water bite out at the spur.

Or better to all chip in go to Venice, charter, catch, and party in NOLA, and have our tuna for the fall. :surrender:


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

We went May 25 , Sharks and more sharks, big hardtails 4-5 lb's,,, got Aj's and a few dolphin , not to good but I'm going back when the weather cools a bit more


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

It's fishing, sometimes it's hot and sometimes it's not. Best thing to due is listen to recent reports and be adaptable. Don't go being only prepared to live bait or chunk. Have an open mind and full quiver of options, live bait, chunking with frozen pogies, chunking with fresh caught blackfin, trolling with small ballyhoo etc.... Generally with the right mind set and patience you can make things happen at the rigs.

It's mostly personal preference but I prefer Ram and Marlin or south to Petronius or the Beer Can, sharks can be bad everywhere but really really bad on the rigs near the shelf.

Robert


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

I have fished Petronius three times this year and caught a white the first time, struck out the second time and caught a large blue on the third. I never saw any sharks but never chunked, only trolled.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

The past two times I have gone to the Spur in July we caught yellowfin both times, have not been to the rigs once all summer based on the negative reports. You never know unless you try!


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

FenderBender said:


> The past two times I have gone to the Spur in July we caught yellowfin both times, have not been to the rigs once all summer based on the negative reports. You never know unless you try!


Same here, we have been to the Spur three times this year and caught multiple yellowfin every time. Haven't even tried either, they have been everywhere.


----------

